# Case Fans



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've recently been tampering and messing with my Computer to get the most out of it that i can. I currently have the Thermaltake aluminum series V2000A case without a window. I bought the case off eBay about.. a year ago. I got to digging through the book that came with it when i realized that I never received the twin side case fans that came in the box originally...

I GOT JIPED.

anyways... so i got to worrying that I might not have adequate airflow through my case. I was also wondering about airflow and stuff like that. My case has 5 fans at the moment (supposed to be 7) There is 2 on the back (exaust) 1 up on the top (exaust) and two on the front (intake). The side case fans we're also supposed to be intake. Now.. i've read some other fourms that talk about case pressure and things like that.. but they weren't very clear.

I was wondering if anyboy could clarify on that. 

Most of my components in my Thermaltake are very hot. Both My vid. card and CPU can get up in the 50 C range. I currently have the side of the case off with a external fan blowing in. It's like a little fan you'd find zip tied on an exercise machine.

The fans that come stock in that case are Thermaltake TT-8025A fans.

The dimensions of the slots are 80x80x25mm. (now.. i'm not sure about the two intake fans.... they may be slightly larger but idk... i'll go look.... No they are also 80x80x25.

Thanks in advance to any input you may have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If your CPU temps are that 50C I would suggest checking the CPU Heatsink/Fan for dust buildup and proper contact with the CPU.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

yess.. did that... and i also need a better heatsink.. but i'm worried about what will and will not fit...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Know what would help us to help you? We need the specs of your rig, because some CPU's run much hotter than others and if we knew what you had, then we could guide you more.

For example, the Prescott core CPU runs very hot, while the same socket Northwood CPU runs very cool. If we had that info, one of our hardware team guys could tell you which direction to go with this problem


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a Gigabyte Ga-M59SLI-S5 MoBo with an AM2 socket. My CPU is a AMD Athlon X2 5600+. My video card is a XFX 7900GS 480M (looking for another one)


----------

